# Which Reconstructor Do You Use? And When?



## HighlyFavored1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm confused about reconstructors. I'm defining reconstructor as some type of protein boost that requires some heat to be activated and that is supposedly stronger than protein conditioners (ie Nexxus Keraphix or Aubreys GBP) but not as strong as protein treatments (ie Nexxus Emergencee or Aphogee Protein Treatment). And also, if the product has "reconstructor" in its title 

Which one do you use? How often? And how do you incorporate it into your regimen? Do you only use it while you're rinsing out the relaxer, or do you use it in between relaxers, or what? I'd really appreciate any tips because I'm at a loss!


----------



## shunta (Nov 11, 2006)

I just tried the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor one week after relaxing. I only left it on for 5 min, though. Actually I think the instructions say to leave it on for 5 min. I liked it pretty well and the smell is a bonus too.


----------



## PinkAngel (Nov 11, 2006)

I've used Aphogee, Ion & Motions CPR. But I voted for my fav which is Motions.  It's does exactly what it claims, less breakage & stronger hair after the first treatment.   This completely ceases any breakage for me. 

I normally use it 1x per week if my hair is week & breaking & I haven't used protein in a while for 3 weeks straight.  Then I only incorporate it 1x every 2 weeks.  I shampoo, apply motions, a hot towel, then a plastic cap for 5 mins.  Then rinse and apply leave-ins etc.....

My second fav is Ion it's thinner but goes on like a shampoo (sudsy), i like this b/c it allows me to really get every strand of hair covered.


----------



## PinkAngel (Nov 11, 2006)

OT: Highlyfavored,

Your hair is gorgeous, great progress!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Nov 11, 2006)

Which? I use sooooooooooo many.  And I use them ALL the time!
I love Aphogee, Aveda, Motions CPR, Duo Tex, Salerm Trigo de Germen, Affirm 5 in 1, egg yolk, and Henna and Placenta!  I just use them at different times. It all depends on what I am trying to achieve. They are all great. They strengthen hair and have other benefits that all differ!


----------



## lala (Nov 11, 2006)

I use 2 - Aveda DR and Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner Intensive Treatment. The Vitale has a tingling sensation which is very relaxing...


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 11, 2006)

I remember using the Joice K-Pak reconstructer back when I was relaxed.  I remember liking it because it didn't leave my hair brittle but my hair wasn't in the best condition back then.  I'd have to try K-Pak again before I could actually recommend it.


----------



## sweetcashew (Nov 11, 2006)

I use Joico k-pak reconstructor every 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## lsubabiedee (Nov 11, 2006)

ehh. i use the generic version of the joico.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 11, 2006)

I like Joico KPak Reconstructor.  I use it every week of 2, it depend on what's going on with my hair.  I like it because it does not dry my hair out like some others do. 

I also like Joico KPak Reconstructor and Motion CPR, they are good, as well.  I prefer Joico because they use Keratin from human hair.  I am not sure ti makes a difference, but I like that.


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Nov 11, 2006)

*Nexxus Emergencee is actually a recontructor not a protein treatment. That's my favorite. *


----------



## Tee (Nov 11, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> Which? I use sooooooooooo many.  And I use them ALL the time!
> I love Aphogee, Aveda, Motions CPR, Duo Tex, Salerm Trigo de Germen, Affirm 5 in 1, egg yolk, and Henna and Placenta!  I just use them at different times. It all depends on what I am trying to achieve. They are all great. They strengthen hair and have other benefits that all differ!


 
I agree.  I am the same way.  If I had to pic a few favs I would pick Aveda DR and Motions CPR.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Nov 11, 2006)

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Nexxus Emergencee is actually a recontructor not a protein treatment. That's my favorite. *



Wait seriously? I always thought Emergencee was on par with the hard Aphogee Treatment. Is it not? Which treatments are as heavy as the aphogee one, then?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 11, 2006)

I co wash with the Ion Reconstructor as needed.


----------



## Synthia (Nov 11, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I use 2 - Aveda DR and *Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner Intensive Treatment. *The Vitale has a tingling sensation which is very relaxing...




Vitale is so good!!! I rarely hear this reconstructor discussed here. And had almost forgotten about it.... but yes it's great.


----------



## miracle (Nov 11, 2006)

*Affirm 5 In 1...after every relaxer.*


----------



## camellia (Nov 11, 2006)

I like Nexxus Keraphix and Emergencee as well as Aveda DR.

I use protien about once every three weeks or when my hair starts to feel in need of strength.


----------



## star (Nov 11, 2006)

~Nigeria~ said:
			
		

> *Nexxus Emergencee is actually a recontructor not a protein treatment. That's my favorite. *


What is the difference between reconstructor and protien treatment I thought they were the same?


----------



## mrsmeredith (Nov 11, 2006)

Duo tex for my hair works best. Works just as good as aphoghee without the aphoghee price


----------



## blackbarbie (Nov 11, 2006)

I use the aphogee 2 min reconstructor.  I shampoo every week but use the reconstructor every two weeks. (I still use the hard aphogee every 6 weeks though)


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Nov 11, 2006)

HighlyFavored1 said:
			
		

> Wait seriously? I always thought Emergencee was on par with the hard Aphogee Treatment. Is it not? Which treatments are as heavy as the aphogee one, then?


 


			
				star said:
			
		

> What is the difference between reconstructor and protien treatmen I thought they were the same?
> 
> *Yeah, they are the same thing. Really no difference besides the name, if I'm not mistaken. Some more stronger than others. *


----------



## LABETT (Nov 11, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I use 2 - Aveda DR and Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner Intensive Treatment. The Vitale has a tingling sensation which is very relaxing...


I love the Vitale reconstructor and have been using it for years before LHCF.
BBD Stretch Creme is my second fav.


----------



## simone103 (Nov 11, 2006)

Nexxus Keraphix - I use this as a pre-poo once a week.


----------



## patient1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I like New Era's Platinum Hair Reconstructor. (With or without shea butter).

I add it to deep conditioning treatments, but you can also do it without.

p1


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 12, 2006)

i use Dudley's DRC 28. since it's so expensive i'm thinking of switching to Nexxus Emergencee.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Nov 12, 2006)

I used Dudleys DRC 28 for the past 10 years. It is some serious stuff. If your hair is extremely  damaged or you are at the beginning of your hair care journey, I would highly recommend it. Itâ€™s the most potent treatment on the market. Hence the expensive price tag.

Now that my hair is not damaged as when I started my hair care journey,  I recently switched to Aphogee since it is raved so much on the Board. (It seems to be a staple of many of the midback-waist length ladies)  I use it every six weeks. My hair feels great after every application I can feel how much stronger my hair is immediately after use. I forget the name but it is not the two min one, its the one that dries really hard.  

I also deep condition weekly with Aveda. I am in love with Aveda products.   I donâ€™t however feel the Aveda is a strong protein. My hair feels more moisturized after using it. As a matter of fact, I follow up with Aveda after using the Aphogee to soften it up.


----------



## Princess Pie (Nov 12, 2006)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> I also deep condition weekly with Aveda. I am in love with Aveda products. I donâ€™t however feel the Aveda is a strong protein. My hair feels more moisturized after using it. As a matter of fact, I follow up with Aveda after using the Aphogee to soften it up.


I love Aveda DR also. I don't think of it as serious protein either, so occasionally I'll use Duo Tex.


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 12, 2006)

Im trying Aussie 3 minute today ..

But usually I use either Aphogee 2 minute , Joico K Pak or CPR , and CPR is the only one I will do after a shampoo, I pre poo with protein or my hair will be hard as a brick


----------



## scorpian (Nov 12, 2006)

lala said:
			
		

> I use 2 - Aveda DR and Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner Intensive Treatment. The Vitale has a tingling sensation which is very relaxing...


 
I love Dudleys hair rebuilder and the Aphogee trtmt but I want to try the DUO Tex that's raved about.  I never heard of the vitale till I saw your post
I looked it up online it looks really good  I have to add this to my list of reconstructors to try I  put the info link below

http://texasbeautysupplycom.stores.yahoo.net/vit206b.html


----------



## CaramelMiSS (Nov 12, 2006)

I use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.  It works really well I used it when I over moisturized my hair it got the mushy feeling in my hair to leave fast. I was so happy with the results so now I use it once every week


----------



## Namilani (Nov 12, 2006)

I use the Affirm 5-in-1 after relaxers, every six weeks, or if I make a hair boo-boo  ! I was using Aphogee, but it started tripping!! Like a dumb-dumb I mixed them together  ... Let's hope I get some good results!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 12, 2006)

I use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, every two weeks to increase elasticity. I sometimes use motions cpr as a conditioner wash to reduce shedding.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 12, 2006)

Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor is my favorite.  It has really good ingriedients, smells delicious and works well when mixed with other products.  I like to mix a spoonful into a bowl with moisturizing conditioner for the perfect blend of moisture and strength.  It's also helped my hair when used alone to rescue it from that limp and mushy feeling from overconditioning.  Great stuff.


----------



## envybeauty (Nov 12, 2006)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Affirm 5 in 1!!! THE BEST FOR MY HAIR!!

I discovered how great it was after I had put it on, layed down to take a quick nap, and woke up the next morning  . Overslept with it in for like 8 hours.  My hair felt so different....my strands were much smoother!! 

After I used up my first and only bottle of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, I literally ran to an asian bss an hour away from me just to buy my Affirm.  I didn't like Aphogee even with an overnight application because it did not leave my stands as smooth as Affirm. 

I will never stray again from my 5 in 1 Reconstructor!! (especially since I just spent major $$$ to buy the biggest bottle I could get my hands on)


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 12, 2006)

I've used Aphogee 2 min reconsturctor and I get pretty good results with it.  I use it every week. I use the major aphogee the week after I relax, and the ION reconstructor once a month.


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 12, 2006)

I voted other. I use Giovanni Nutrafix reconstructor. I use it for a prepoo and deep conditioner. It smells great and leaves my hair smooth. I want to find something a little stronger but not too strong for my fine hair. Its a toss up btwn 5 in 1 or Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## BrownBetty (Nov 13, 2006)

bablou00 said:
			
		

> I voted other. I use Giovanni Nutrafix reconstructor. I use it for a prepoo and deep conditioner. It smells great and leaves my hair smooth. I want to find something a little stronger but not too strong for my fine hair. Its a toss up btwn 5 in 1 or Nexxus Emergencee


 
Do you follow up with a moisturizing conditioner?  I use this but always mix it with Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 14, 2006)

I use Affirm 5n1 right after my relaxer and the week following my relaxer...and anytime I feel my hair needs the extra strength/protein.


----------



## dstdiva (Nov 22, 2006)

nexxus emergencee, baby!


----------



## renae226 (Nov 23, 2006)

I use Design Essentials 6 N 1 Reconstructor.  It smells really good.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2006)

I use elasta qp breakage control serum, duo tex, and ors hair mayo. I like to use duo tex once every other month or so because that stuff is strong but very effective. I just started using the elasta qp serum, I think I am going to use this one every other week. I find that polymetric reconstructors are harder for me to over do than kertain ones. This is replace the mayo which I like but it gives me more inconsistent results. I have use the aphogee 2 min reconstructor before and I really liked it. It works quickly, increases my elasticty and is pretty cheap. I might have to add this one back into the rotation.


----------



## p31woman (Nov 23, 2006)

I use Nexxus Emergencee every three weeks


----------



## pistachio (Nov 26, 2006)

It'S Joico k-pak for me!!!


----------



## Peachtree (Nov 26, 2006)

I've used Ion for some time...


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Nov 26, 2006)

I use either Ion, which my sister introduced me to or Vitale Super Reconstructor Conditioner Intensive Treatment, suggested by clerk at BSS its a keeper.


----------



## Angel1794 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would like to add a question if I may.  With the Motions CPR - can this be applied with a different shampoo or do you have to use the Motions line for best results?


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 27, 2006)

renae226 said:
			
		

> I use Design Essentials 6 N 1 Reconstructor.  It smells really good.



I use Design Essentis 6 N 1 as well! I really does smell good enough to eat!


----------



## pistachio (Nov 27, 2006)

oh yeah, and i use the joico k-pak once a week for five minutes like the directions say on the bottle


----------



## JazzyDez (Nov 27, 2006)

I've only used Nexxus Keraphix. I've never actually done a hardcore protien treatment, haven't really felt the need to


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 27, 2006)

What exactly does a reconstructor do and when do you have to use it?


----------



## navsegda (Nov 28, 2006)

I use the Chi Silk Infusion Silk Reconstructing Complex.  I love this stuff!  I use it everyday, regardless of flat ironing or not, but using a ceramic flat iron with it is supposed to ensure maximum penetration of the proteins.  It doesn't coat the hair or leave it oily/greasy and it's also weightless (another plus).


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 28, 2006)

dstdiva said:
			
		

> nexxus emergencee, baby!


 
Me too. It does a great job on my hair. It is not too strong and is simple to use. I use it every couple of weeks unless I need something stronger.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Dec 2, 2006)

ShaniKeys said:
			
		

> What exactly does a reconstructor do and when do you have to use it?



In a nutshell, a reconstructor is a heavier protien that is used to make your hair stronger. Protien is the only prodcut that actually bonds to your hair shaft. It shoudl be used every 6 - 8 weeks. The reason for the time frame is that protein, while making the hair stronger also tends to make hair harder - hence following up with a good moisturizer aferwards.


----------



## ladytq (Dec 2, 2006)

l loove Sebastian 2+1 proffessional deep heat reconstructor (the original). I have 2 liters of this, it is sooo moisturizing! This is the only reconstructor or protien treatment that I don't have to follow-up with a moisturizing conditioner! When I'm being good to my hair I do this 2x per mth. I also just receive BBD stretch reconstructor. I haven't tried it yet, when I do I will post my review. I also have QP breakage control serum. I used this once, I'm still on the fence with this one.

2+1= 2 part moisture and 1 part protein
Click the link below and see how the original 2+1 package looks
http://www.stuff4beauty.com/catalog.php?category=Sebastian


----------



## mw138 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've had really good results with Tigi's _Dumb Blonde_ reconstructor. Last week, when I did my touch up, I put it on my hair after I rinsed out all of the ORS relaxer. I left it on for about 5 minutes, rinsed, used the ORS neutralizing shampoo, and finally the ORS replenishing pak. My hair was so soft afterwards.

Normally, I'll use _Dumb Blonde_ every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## lexi08 (Dec 7, 2006)

mw138 said:
			
		

> I've had really good results with Tigi's _Dumb Blonde_ reconstructor. Last week, when I did my touch up, I put it on my hair after I rinsed out all of the ORS relaxer. I left it on for about 5 minutes, rinsed, used the ORS neutralizing shampoo, and finally the ORS replenishing pak. My hair was so soft afterwards.
> 
> Normally, I'll use _Dumb Blonde_ every 3 weeks or so.




Dumb Blonde is very good!


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 15, 2006)

All the ones I have tried just give me breakage...wow, it's late!  I have to be up in three hours but I'm still not sleepy!  Must be because finals and classes are OVER!!!!


----------



## A_Christian (Dec 15, 2006)

I use Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor whenever I feel that my hair could use a little protein.  I like the fact that it makes my hair feel stronger but it doesn't make the strands hard like some of the stronger protein treatments.  It also seems to help with detangling.


----------



## chayil0427 (Dec 15, 2006)

Until LHCF I hadn't ever tried a protien. I'd heard a lot abouf ApHogee on the forum, but I didn't feel quite ready to try their heaviest protien (the blue bottle). So I picked up a paquet of the Intensive and it was just amaizing. It left my hair feeling strong, but soft to the touch and well detangled. 

Also after my first use I stopped noticing small hairs on the bathroom floor when I styled my hair. Now my hair just sheds in full length hairs and it's wonderful.

I know their are other protiens out, but I just don't think I could ever give up my beloved ApHogee IK.  It's awesome!  My pre-poo for life.

Chayil


----------



## bajanplums1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I had success with DRC-28 in the past.  I plan to use it in the next 6 months in hopes of reaching armpit.


----------



## tijay (Feb 2, 2007)

I have used Aphogee & Motions CPR (voted for Apoghee).  I don't know when exactly I use them, it depends on how much my hair sheds.


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 2, 2007)

I use Aussie 3-minute Miracle Reconstructor "Deeeep" once a week as a DC. Sometimes I mix some WGHO in it. I've been using it for over a year now before I found LHCF. I used to use the smelly Aphrogee reconstructor but it just made my hair hard  .


----------



## seraphinelle (Feb 4, 2007)

I just used motions CPR.

My hair feels alright.  I'll see tomorrow.

I bought aphogee keratin reconstructor, and I'll try that next time.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Feb 4, 2007)

malibu4590 said:
			
		

> I use *Aussie 3-minute Miracle Reconstructor "Deeeep"* once a week as a DC. Sometimes I mix some WGHO in it. I've been using it for over a year now before I found LHCF. I used to use the smelly Aphrogee reconstructor but it just made my hair hard  .


 
I just bought and used this for the 1st time last Tuesday. So far I like it.

I have used Motions CPR previously and it always seemed to stop any shedding I may have had. I also just bought the Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor and plan to use that the next time.

malibu, the Aphogee that makes your hair hard should always be followed by a moisturizing treatment. Could that have been the reason?


----------



## texasgrl (Feb 4, 2007)

I voted for Motions CPR this is my fave other good ones are ORS Mayo and of course the apogee. Oh I have aussie three minute miracle but don't consider it a real reconstructor.


----------



## sareca (Feb 4, 2007)

I picked Aphogee 2-min reconstructor, but lately I've been using Emergencee.  I use it whenever my hair is overconditioned w/ moisture or after a relaxer.


----------



## thiccknlong (Feb 16, 2007)

caribeandiva said:
			
		

> i use Dudley's DRC 28. since it's so expensive i'm thinking of switching to Nexxus Emergencee.


 
I've been thinking about trying this one because Aphogee (heavy kind) leaves me with a hard to move, tangled mess even after moist under dryer.

*Does DRC 28 really STRENGTHENS* ??? I'm not talking about slip, or that the BOTTLE says it strengthens, but does it really stop breakage, make hair harder to snap ? 

Cause if it does (being that i heard it has major slip ) , I will pay the price.

Strength + no tangles = LONG hair 
Strength + no tangles = THICK hair

I have the moisterizers to keep it in balance


----------



## thiccknlong (Feb 16, 2007)

bajanplums1 said:
			
		

> I had success with DRC-28 in the past. I plan to use it in the next 6 months in hopes of reaching armpit.


 
Does DRC make your hair STRONGER ? 

How about slip ? 

I need something that WILL strengthen but not add to shedding b/c it makes the hair hard and tangled


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 16, 2007)

Motions CPR is my current favorite.  I use it whenever I feel like I need protein, maybe once per month.


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 16, 2007)

I use Nexxus Emergency, Joico K-Pak, and ORS hair Mayo.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 16, 2007)

shunta said:
			
		

> I just tried the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor one week after relaxing. I only left it on for 5 min, though. Actually I think the instructions say to leave it on for 5 min. I liked it pretty well and the smell is a bonus too.


 
I use this one week after I relax my hair and I sit under my heating cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 17, 2007)

I used Aphogee 2 Min Recontructor two days ago. It was amazing!!!!!
My hair was soooo much thicker ansdstronger and blacker than before doing it.

Next day I pressed my roots.
But now, my hair feels limp,soft.

Can a reconstructor like the Aphogee 2 Min. be used more than once in a week if I condition and deep moisturise after?


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 20, 2007)

buttaflye03 said:
			
		

> I just bought and used this for the 1st time last Tuesday. So far I like it.
> 
> I have used Motions CPR previously and it always seemed to stop any shedding I may have had. I also just bought the Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor and plan to use that the next time.
> 
> malibu, the Aphogee that makes your hair hard should always be followed by a moisturizing treatment. Could that have been the reason?


 
Yes that most definitely was the reason but I didn't know that back then and switched to the much easier Aussie Reconstructor  . I never had to add a moisturizing treatment after using that. Thanks, though, for the feedback. I haven't had the need to try the hardcore Aphogee Reconstructor again since my hair is in pretty good condition (knock on wood) and this site has helped me take care of my hair so I (hopefully)won't need to use it!


----------



## stargazer613 (Feb 22, 2007)

I sometimes use the Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor as a prepoo, and I can honestly say it's one of the best heavy protein treatments that I've used.  It gets my hair so soft and silky.  Plus I love that it has mostly natural ingredients


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 24, 2007)

I use Motions CPR Protien Reconstructor (the one in the bottle; not the jar) and it is excellent imo.  I use it every week and then follow up with a moisturzing deep conditioner.


----------



## silvergirl (Feb 26, 2007)

i use nioxin.


----------



## Peachtree (Mar 20, 2007)

I use Ion


----------



## mkstar826 (May 5, 2007)

Aveda DR treatment or Aveda DPHR 1-2 times a month...


----------



## meaganita (May 26, 2007)

Currently, I'm using Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deep Conditioner & Reconstructor.  It works great and gives me great slip.  But I wanna try Pureology Reconstruct & Repair and/or Pureology Nanoworks Reconstructive Treatment.  Whew, that stuff is expensive!


----------



## Artemis (May 27, 2007)

Naturellle said:
			
		

> I use Motions CPR Protien Reconstructor (*the one in the bottle*; not the jar) and it is excellent imo. I use it every week and then follow up with a moisturzing deep conditioner.


 
I don't think I posted here already, but I like this one too! A nice less pricer alternative to my Joico. I use it the same way, too.


----------



## Lusa (May 27, 2007)

I typically use Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstuctor.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Nixx said:
			
		

> I use Motions CPR Protien Reconstructor (the one in the bottle; not the jar) and it is excellent imo.  I use it every week and then follow up with a moisturzing deep conditioner.



I no longer use this one. I started using Aphogee 2 min Keratin reconstructor back in March and I love it and it has become a staple! I use it every week and follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## macherieamour (Jun 19, 2007)

Im using NTM Deep Recovering mask twice a month. Its ok, pretty much just trying to use it up. I liked Aubrey GPB when I was using that


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Bump for the newbies!*


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two 1 winner and 1 looser and a soon to be new player....

Winner:  Elasta QP Intense

Looser: KeraCare super reconstructor (I dont like the way my hair feels afterwards)

Soon to replace both:  Aveda DR Reconstructor  

I'm going Aveda and Nexxuss exclusively.


----------



## Energist (Jun 27, 2007)

I just purchased and used aphogee reconstructor for the first time recently, because I am worried about my ends while I am trying to stretch my relaxer. I think that it's helped... it's either been that or the pre hot oil treatment.


----------



## lana (Jun 27, 2007)

I use good ole IC reconstructor in the white bottle with the green letters. I also use 911 Reconstructor in the Silver Bottle on the same day. It's super concentrated, so a little goes a long way. But it works, softens my hair and builds it back up immediately.


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 27, 2007)

I use Motions CPR Reconstructor (in the bottle) to build up my hair after self-relaxing and neutralizing.  I use Motions CPR Treatment (in the jar) between touchups, when my hair feels limp and over-moisturized.  I love them both.


----------



## imstush (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Ojon Restorative Hair treatment and lately I've been back to using Jherri Redding natural protein.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 6, 2007)

I use New Era reconstructor.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Sep 4, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> I have two 1 winner and 1 looser and a soon to be new player....
> 
> Winner:  Elasta QP Intense
> 
> ...




Elasta QP Intense is a moisturizing conditioner, not a reconstructor


----------



## LABETT (Sep 4, 2007)

I just discovered CB Smoothie 6-n-1 reconstructor and I use it after relaxing with great results.
I still use Dudley DRC 28 and Vitale Intense Reconstructor.


----------



## homegirljiggy (Sep 6, 2007)

I use Aphogee the strong treatment like a week before my relaxer, and I use Aphogee 2 min reconstructer every wash as a pre-poo with olive oil and water


----------



## lana (Sep 6, 2007)

I use this silver bottle that says 911 on the side, but it's not made by 911. It cost me $20 bucks and my hair is the longest it's been since I've been using that stuff. This stuff provides shine and bling to my hair. It's wonderful. I wish I knew the name of it cause I'm almost out of the bottle. Yes, I've had one bottle for a year. It's very concentrated! 

Other than that I use IC Reconstructor about every 3 weeks and yes, I use both directly after my relaxer and before the neutralizing shampoo. They work!

I have New Era Platinum Blonde Reconstructor and I don't notice any difference in my hair after using that stuff. None! But I'm going to finish off the bottle anyways.


----------



## lana (Sep 6, 2007)

I found a picture of it. It's by Hayashi. I guess I got a bargain!


----------



## northernbelle (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now, I am using Redken Extreme Rescue Force. I like the way it performs on my hair.


----------



## lexi08 (Sep 27, 2007)

northernbelle said:


> Right now, I am using Redken Extreme Rescue Force. I like the way it performs on my hair.



I just started to use this one too, I really like it.  Its a keeper. Have you used the Deep Fuel. I have that too and I have not used it yet. The ingredients are really similar to the Rescue Force with the exception of a few. I only got a small sample tube of the Resue Force from Ulta and I was thinking of exchanging  the Deep Fuel for a full bottle of Rescue Force.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am loving Redken Deep Fuel and the Rescue Force. For some reason, I mixed them together last time and my hair was very strong and very moisturized after. I love how it felt. It was so soft, too, and I had no hair in the sink, either. For relaxer time, I use Ion Keratin Reconstructor after rinsing, before neutralizing. I love this stuff. Gives great slip, too!!! I sometimes will use this with a regular wash, sometimes as a prepoo. Nice results with this.


----------



## Evazhair (Oct 13, 2007)

I use Affirm 5 in 1 after the relaxer is rinsed out of my hair. I don't use reconstructors in between because my hair is not damaged. To do so would cause me damage. I have to be careful even using light proteins in between touchups.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 21, 2007)

I use Motions CPR for the not too heavy treatments. I'll use it if I don't get to go back to the salon for a heavy treatment. Probably 1x every 4-6 weeks. I used to do it more often at the start of my journey when my hair needed serious strengthening.


----------



## Imani (Nov 22, 2007)

thiccknlong said:


> I've been thinking about trying this one because Aphogee (heavy kind) leaves me with a hard to move, tangled mess even after moist under dryer.
> 
> *Does DRC 28 really STRENGTHENS* ??? I'm not talking about slip, or that the BOTTLE says it strengthens, but does it really stop breakage, make hair harder to snap ?
> 
> ...


 

I get the same results with the apoghee. i'm curious about the DRC28 too. never used it before.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 25, 2007)

ladytq said:


> l loove Sebastian 2+1 proffessional deep heat reconstructor (the original). I have 2 liters of this, it is sooo moisturizing! This is the only reconstructor or protien treatment that I don't have to follow-up with a moisturizing conditioner! When I'm being good to my hair I do this 2x per mth. I also just receive BBD stretch reconstructor. I haven't tried it yet, when I do I will post my review. I also have QP breakage control serum. I used this once, I'm still on the fence with this one.
> 
> 2+1= 2 part moisture and 1 part protein
> Click the link below and see how the original 2+1 package looks
> http://www.stuff4beauty.com/catalog.php?category=Sebastian


 
Lady TQ thanks for the reminder about the 2+1, I have some in my cabinet. Back in the day they used the foil and flat iron method to do a deep conditoning. I'm going to do that again soon.

Question...why are the prices so dag-gone high on this web site??? Don't they know about Ebay? I know cellophanes are being discontinued but dang!!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 29, 2007)

caribeandiva said:


> i use Dudley's DRC 28. since it's so expensive i'm thinking of switching to Nexxus Emergencee.


 
Why is Dudley's DRC 28 so expensive??


----------



## Cinnabuns (Nov 29, 2007)

I use Deep Brillance Reconstructor (with Protein) on an as needed basis.  Maybe once a month or when I'm streching my relaxers out.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Nov 29, 2007)

I use Joico K-Pak.  Its pretty nice and I love the way it smells.


----------



## remnant (Dec 12, 2007)

nvybeauty said:


> *LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Affirm 5 in 1!!! THE BEST FOR MY HAIR!!*
> 
> I discovered how great it was after I had put it on, layed down to take a quick nap, and woke up the next morning  . Overslept with it in for like 8 hours. My hair felt so different....my strands were much smoother!!
> 
> ...


 

Me too see my siggy


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 29, 2008)

I use Affirm 5 n 1 mixed with Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance Fortifying treatment. My stylist apply these reconstructors after my relaxers.  Which i 3-4 times a year. 

Now, i am in the process of stretching so, i personally use Aphogee 2 min weekly to help me maintain any type of breakage i get whiles i am stretching.  I am currently 8 wks post relaxer and i have to say it is working pretty good!


----------



## taytay86 (Jan 29, 2008)

~Nigeria~ said:


> *Nexxus Emergencee is actually a recontructor not a protein treatment. That's my favorite. *


 
*Correction: Emergencee has collagen protein in it and it is a protein treatment.*

*Supergirl addresses this in one of her threads.*

*Let's not confuse people!*


----------



## taytay86 (Jan 29, 2008)

Imani said:


> I get the same results with the apoghee. i'm curious about the DRC28 too. never used it before.


 
*I've used DRC*. It's something you should dilute. It makes the hair hard until you wash it out. It will in no way provide slip of any kind as it's a true protein treatment. It worked for me.


----------



## Songbirdb (Feb 3, 2008)

I voted other because I love my New Era Platinum Reconstuctor. It makes my hair feel like butter. It has Shea butter and its just so wonderful, I cant even describe. I use ORS Replenishing Condish so basically, I just switch between the two. So maybe every other week I use my NEP, because its gives moisture also. It's the best! I love Aphogee also tho.


----------



## MsGardner78 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use motions CPR. I love it. It does just what it says it does after one use. I only have to use it 1-2x a month


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 14, 2008)

To you guys, what's the difference between a protein treatment and reconstructor.  In my book they are the same.


----------



## classi123 (Mar 18, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> To you guys, what's the difference between a protein treatment and reconstructor. In my book they are the same.


 
BUMPING. I will like to know that answer too.


----------



## hothair (Mar 21, 2008)

I use more than one of the ones mentioned but voted Aveda since it was first. I also use Aphogee 2 min and the hard one and I have used the Affirm 5-in-1 with very good results *PJ rears her head* I think I'll go get the Affirm again,thanks OP


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 22, 2008)

Reconstuctor I currently use is by Optimum, which I like.  When I've used all that up I will go back to using Joico Reconstructor.  I use my reconstructor when I give myself a relaxer and the week after my relaxer.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 22, 2008)

classi123 said:


> BUMPING. I will like to know that answer too.


 
Any conditioner containing *hydrolyzed keratin protein* can be classified as a reconstructor.  Reconstructors have the ability to fill in damaged areas and cross link the hair shaft to reconstruct the hair.  A deep conditioner may help hair look healthy but effects are only cosmetic and temporary meaning that it will wash away leaving hair damaged and lifeless.  I was told several years ago by a beauty supply consultant in NYC that unless a product states that it will *'reconstruct*' the hair then it is not a true reconstructor.  SmoothNShine makes a good reconstructor called InnerSilk.  If you read the product description on the back of the bottle it says that it will reconstruct hair shaft.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 22, 2008)

*I have used several of the products listed:*

*Aveda Damage Remedy Reconstructor:  *
*Aphogee 2 Min Intensive Keratin*
*Affirm 5-in-1 Reconstructor*
*Keracare Super Reconstructor*
*Motions CPR*
*Out of these, I would say I like the Aveda DR the best, followed by the Keracare Super Reconstructor.  I just recently bought the Aphogee 2 Min and I like it too, but I'll have to use it more to see how I really feel (I've only used it once so far).*


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have used KeraCare Super Reconstructor because that is what my hairdresser uses but I was noticing a lot of breakage.  I decided to buy some Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor and the Aphogee 2 Step Protein.  I will be using the 2 Step every six weeks.  After using the 2 min. Reconstructor I had considerably less breakage.  This is really good stuff!


----------



## BlueNile (Jul 22, 2008)

Keraphix


----------



## aiombo1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't be fooled by imitations because Joico is da TRUTH!!!


----------



## Mortons (Jul 23, 2008)

Aussie 3 minute Deep reconstructor


----------



## so1913 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm going to start using BBD Stretch again, probably as a leave in...if not (depending how it responds to styling products) I'll alternate with Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery.


----------



## SilentRuby (Jul 23, 2008)

Bought Aphogee Keratin 2 Min Recon. when I first found LHCF and I liked it. After using the whole bottle, I never bought it again until last week. Let's just say that I will always use this because I noticed an immediate difference in my hair when I used it again


----------



## Ediese (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been cowashing almost everyday so I went out and got the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor just in case my hair gets overconditioned.


----------



## The Princess (Jul 25, 2008)

I use the Nexxus Kerphix. I used it last night matter of fact, after I shampooed with CON, and my hair was stronger and felt really nice. I believe thats the only Reconstructor that I use. I use it every other week try to balance with the moisture treatments that I use also.


----------



## caramelma (Jul 26, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> Aussie 3 minute Deep reconstructor


Me too. Today I got about eight bottles of this stuff for 25cents a piece so I only payed $2.00 for them.


----------



## Mortons (Jul 26, 2008)

caramelma said:


> Me too. Today I got about eight bottles of this stuff for 25cents a piece so I only payed $2.00 for them.



 Where?!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 1, 2008)

mop c-system reconstructor.  I'm going to start using it every other wash or as needed.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just purchased Kenra Platinum Shea butter Reconstructor for thick Coarse hair. Im going to try it tonite


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I found a new winner! I used to use Dryfast Miracle reconstructor for years and it was so amazing! Gave me slip and made my hair strong. It was so hard to find though and years went by and I've tried many high end and low end and nothing compared...until I found Dumb Blonde Reconstructor. LOVE IT! Gave me the same results as my Dryfast, it's easy to find and it smells great! So for now Dumb Blonde is my new and favorite reconstructor.


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 8, 2008)

yea i just bought the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor....i just keep on buyin the good stuff! lol


----------



## cecilie (Aug 8, 2008)

I use Motions CPR once a month after my shampoo .


----------



## Michelle79 (Aug 8, 2008)

*So proteins like K-Pak, Aphogee 2-min, Aveda DR & Affirm 5-in-1 can be used weekly?*


----------



## GodsGrace (Aug 11, 2008)

mikki727 said:


> *So proteins like K-Pak, Aphogee 2-min, Aveda DR & Affirm 5-in-1 can be used weekly?*


 
I've only used the Aphogee 2-min, so I can't speak for the others. But Motions CPR, ORS Mayo, the Aphogee 2-Min, Nexxus Keraphix, Aubrey Organic GBP, these are all light proteins and are safe to use weekly, as long as you condition afterwards. But of course you have to see how your  hair reacts, some people's hair can't take protein weekly, while others can. But my favorite so far is the Aphogee 2-min, detangles like a dream and always makes my hair soft and strong. I like the Motions CPR as well.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 1, 2008)

Used Motions Reconstructor.. Just bought Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor and I like this results much better... I like Motions anti-breakage line, however I see better and quicker results with Aphogee


----------



## MissNina (Sep 1, 2008)

Motions CPR and Aphogee 2 min are both great. . .I prefer Motions CPR a little bit more though. I alternate.


----------



## Gigi-07 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Which one do you use?*
Infusium 23 (Repairology)
*How often?*
Sometimes daily, sometimes every 2 weeks. It depends on how my hair feels.
*And how do you incorporate it into your regimen?*
I mostly spray it when I have braids. Otherwise, whenever I need a quick protein boost (and I don't have time to DC), Infusium is a temporary aid for mushy/weak hair.
*Do you only use it while you're rinsing out the relaxer, or do you use it in between relaxers, or what?
*I use it as a relaxed head (moreso than when I was natural), but I do not incorporate it in my relaxing routine.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 2, 2008)

For those that uses Motions CPR.......ya'll are talking about the one in the bottle, correct?


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 2, 2008)

I use ApHogee 2-Minute Keratin Reconstructor every other week.  Very nice.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 2, 2008)

I just recently started using the Aphogee 2 min. Reconstructor.  So far so good.  I will use it every other week.


----------



## amberangel4u (Sep 26, 2008)

is it best to use the recont. pre- poo then follow up with a conditioner. or poo, recont. then condtioner?
also for non-permed but with color how often are you using the recon.?


----------



## Urban (Feb 22, 2009)

I use De Lorenzo Protein Complex - is pretty much pure protein. I leave it in for 5 minutes or so, them follow up with a moisturizing DC. I only use it every 1-2 months.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 17, 2009)

I have to join the ladies who use Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. I love it. It gives me the protein I need and not overload.


----------



## marla (Mar 17, 2009)

I use Aphogee 1 week after my relaxer. I have a sample of the Keracare one, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 17, 2009)

*I wished I had the option to choose more that one. I'm not particular, I have use Ion Reconstructor, Nexxus Emergencee, and Aphogee (both) and all of them work equally well for what I was trying to do. I try to switch up. I even like henna and Mega Tek. But each serves its own purpose.*


----------



## gn1g (Mar 19, 2009)

KhandiB said:


> Im trying *Aussie 3 minute* today ..
> 
> But usually I use either Aphogee 2 minute , Joico K Pak or CPR , and CPR is the only one I will do after a shampoo, I pre poo with protein or my hair will be hard as a brick


 
Does nothing for my hair.  The original worked wonders when it came in a beige and red container and was made with papaya.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 19, 2009)

An excellent one that no one has mention here that's just as good as DRC28 is 

*LAMAUR BONE MARROW TREATMENT*.  it strengthens hair perfectly.  I use it if my hair is really out of wack.


----------



## peppers01 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aphogee Baby!!


----------



## Reecie (Mar 22, 2009)

shunta said:


> I just tried the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor one week after relaxing. I only left it on for 5 min, though. Actually I think the instructions say to leave it on for 5 min. I liked it pretty well and the smell is a bonus too.




Yes. I love me some Aphogee 2 min Reconstuctor


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 25, 2009)

Reconstructor and protein treatment mean the same thing to me, lol.  I used to use the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor (back before the ingredient change), but now I use Aubrey Organics GPB as a protein treatment because it leaves my hair feeling strong and it doesn't contain any -cones.  To me it works just as well as the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

gn1g said:


> An excellent one that no one has mention here that's just *as good as DRC28* is
> 
> *LAMAUR BONE MARROW TREATMENT*. it strengthens hair perfectly. I use it if my hair is really out of wack.


 
I need to check into this DRC 28 by Dudley's. I have a friend that distributes Dudley's products so I'll see if she has it.


----------



## cicilypayne (Apr 7, 2009)

Keratin 2min Reconstuctor and I use it about every 1.5 weeks, because my hair really likes this protein


----------



## tbaby_8 (Apr 7, 2009)

For those that use the BBD stretch, how is it?  I have been eyeing that item for awhile, but didn't want to spend the money on it just yet before I knew how it worked.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

tbaby_8 said:


> For those that use *the BBD stretch*, how is it? I have been eyeing that item for awhile, but didn't want to spend the money on it just yet before I knew how it worked.


 
What is the BBD stretch?


----------



## tbaby_8 (Apr 7, 2009)

It is listed above as a reconstructor, but I always thought it was a leave in.  I am trying to get clarity on it.


----------



## baddison (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.iherb.com/productdetails.aspx?pid=2927555540803582536&utm_source=gb&utm_medium=f2

Has anyone tried the newest *"Giovanni, Smooth as Silk Xtreme, Protein Hair Infusion"*

It comes in 1oz packets and also a 5.1oz tube.  I just purchased six of the packets from VitaGlo.com

Was wondering if I am the first, or if someone has already tried this.  I am already in love with Giovanni products (specifically the Smooth as Silk Shampoo, Smooth as Silk Conditioner, and the Direct Leave-In)

Here's some info:


*Description* 

Organic Hair Care
For Dry, Damaged Hair
With moisturizing Shea Butter, softening Macadamia and vitamin -rich Kukui oils for smooth, hydrated, rejuvenated hair
PureOrganic Technology
Combs through hair to repair extreme damage
Adds body, shine and smooth-as-silk slip
revitalizes frayed, raspy, damaged, over-processed or coarse hair
Indulged by professionals
Color treatments, hot irons, over-processing. It's enough to make even the strangest hair beg for mercy. Luckily, Smooth As Silk Xtreme Protein Hair Infusion is on the job. Using elaborate damage controllers, this organic protein power pack penetrates deep to repair. Shea Butter, Soy Protein, and Macadamia Nut Oil combine to detangle, moisturize, rejuvenate and rebuild hair's raspy, frayed cuticle. The result: repaired hair that's smooth as silk!

Each Giovanni Organic Hair Care formula contains a blend of organic oils, ripe-harvested from renewable plants at the peak of their freshness, cold pressed and refrigerated immediately to ensure maximum purity. Infuses each individual strand of hair with vitamins, nutrients and protein for strength and vitality.



*Supplement Facts* Certified Organic *Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit), *Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Valencia Orange), *Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon Peel), *Echinacea Angustifolia (Coneflower), **Olea Europaea (Olive Leaf), Punica Granatum (Pomegranate), Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter Oil), **Glycine Soja (Soybean Protein), Macadamia Ternifolia (Macadamia Nut Oil), Aleurites Moluccana (Kukui Nut Oil), Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba Seed Oil), **Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Extracts (Aqueous), Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Cetrimonium Bromide, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Polysorbate 60, Sodium Hydroxymethylglycinate, Essential Oil Fragrance.
*Certified by Quality Assurance International
**Certified by Quality Certification Services


*Warnings *No animal by-products / Cruelty free


----------



## tbaby_8 (Apr 7, 2009)

Make sure you post a review once you use it.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## baddison (Apr 16, 2009)

tbaby_8 said:


> Make sure you post a review once you use it. Inquiring minds want to know.


 
So.....here's the long-awaited review....
I went ahead an purchased six of the individual packets of *Giovanni Smooth As Silk Xtreme Protein Hair Infusion*.   VitaGlo.com sells them for $1.95 each....great!


Here's more about the product from the Giovanni Website.
http://www.giovannicosmetics.com/repair.php?alphaTween=[Tween]


* Smooth As Silk Xtreme creates a silky-smooth texture while protecting hair colour, and controlling split ends. Adds volume, shine and an incredible feel*

My routine for the night was:
1 - Wash w/Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo.....gosh that stuff smellss soooo edible..LOL!!!  Grapefruit and pears.....
2 - Then I DC'd w/heat for 30min, with Giovanni SAS Xtreme....I used 3 packets....OVERKILL.....(I'm thinking 2 would have been quite enough for my shoulder length hair)  The product is sooo thick...I mean really really thick, not runny at all, if you squeeze it into the palm of your hand, then turn the hand upside down...the stuff stays exactly where you squeezed it.  So...I guess I underestimate or overestimated the amount I would need. Each packet contains about 1oz. of the conditioner.  So I had to really work it into my hair, but it went on so smooth.....anywhoooooo..
3 - After DC, I did a cold-water rinse....WOW!!! (that stuff is *cold*)

Upon rinsing my hair I immediately felt the difference.  My hair felt STRONG like.....like.....lets see....like strong threads, not a woolly brillo feeling, but like strong fibers...
There was not too much "slip" (no cones in there..) but FOR ME, "slip" is not a sign of effectiveness at all....NOT FOR ME

4 - I proceeded to spray with my Doo Gro LeaveIn Growth Treatment for detangling

5 - Then I parted the hair into 4 sections, applied Redken AntiSnap LeaveIn, put 4 bantu knots and tied down with silk scarf.

In the morning, I was amazed at how strong  (gosh...I wish there was another word I could use to describe the feeling...STRONG is gettin' so played out....)

How 'bout "sturdy", "tough"....NOT ROUGH...but "tough"...I applied my BB Oil Moisturizer, and put hair into my daily bun.  I had absolutely NO breakage.  Normal sheds...actually, it was LESS than normal...My shedding and breakage has been decreasing more and more with my weekly protein regime.  Giovanni says you can use this product weekly...its all natural and very mild...but my hair loves it.

It already found a place in my regular stash!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2009)

baddison said:


> So.....here's the long-awaited review....
> I went ahead an purchased six of the individual packets of *Giovanni Smooth As Silk Xtreme Protein Hair Infusion*. VitaGlo.com sells them for $1.95 each....great!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the review baddison.


----------



## brucebettye (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Aphogee & Motions CPR.  I use one of them every two weeks.  Since I moisturize my hair everyday I use the protein often so that I keep my moisture and protein balance strong.  I also use Aphogee after my relaxer.


----------



## Britt (Apr 17, 2009)

I just put myself on a Nexuss Emergencee regimen for 5 wks. 
My hair is not breaking really, but whenever I use Emergencee I can feel the difference in the quality and strength of my strands when I wash out the treatment. When I went to a hairdresser a while back, so showed me where the middle of my hair was broken off and advised that I do a protein treatment steadily for atleast 5 wks just to get my hair back on track. I didn't do that, I'd only use Emergencee sporadically. 
This time around I am making sure that I see to it that I use to 1x a week for at least 5 wks and then I'll continue on with my usual using of it 1x a month or so.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 17, 2009)

Two years ago, my stylist recommended Motions CPR.  It makes my hair too hard, so he started mixing it with Motions Moisture Plus.

Now he prefers and recommended Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor which blows Motions CPR far away.    It is much better for my hair.  This is definitely a keeper.

As for CPR, I added some olive oil to it.  I'll just experiment with it at home.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Apr 18, 2009)

I've tried both the Aveda and the Aphogee 2 min. Aphogee wins hands down. The Aveda left my hair dry and brittle, while the Aphogee left my hair soft and supple and strong. Plus for the price how can you not beat Aphogee?!? Plus it smells better than the Aveda. I use the reconstructor when my hair feels mushy and is breaking a lot.


----------



## half.cadence (Apr 20, 2009)

baddison said:


> So.....here's the long-awaited review....
> I went ahead an purchased six of the individual packets of *Giovanni Smooth As Silk Xtreme Protein Hair Infusion*.   VitaGlo.com sells them for $1.95 each....great!
> 
> 
> ...



I just now bought this like..30 mins ago. I will see if I get good results from it. I like Giovanni products (only a couple misses) so I hope this does not disappoint. Im slowly trying to use this line almost exclusively.Thanks for your review




In regards to the thread I use ApHogee 2 min. I really like it..I use it every two weeks. Im a frequent washer/cowasher..


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 29, 2009)

*bumping...

any more reviews for ion reconstructor treatment?*​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2009)

I have and use Several Reconstructors. i.e. Joico K-Pak, Nexxus Emergencee, Sebastian Penetraitt, Redken, Ion, Millennia Mud etc...  

At 10 Weeks Post, I have incorporated them into my Weekly Regimen to keep My Hair (especially the NG) Nice and Strong until I self relax at 14-16 Weeks.

So Far, Weekly use of a Reconstructor has helped my hair tremendously and I have seen a noticeable difference overall in the quality of my hair.


----------



## isabella09 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like and use the Joico KPak liquid Reconstructor every 2 weeks- it's great


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Speaking of Reconstructors...I am thinking about making it a weekly product in my current regimen. 

This week I used Giovanni Nutra-Fix for about 5-10 minutes

I saw a markable difference weekly in the strength of my hair when I was using a Reconstructor as part of my 16 week stretch at about week 10-16.

So, I may use a Reconstructor weekly as an addition heading into Fall & Winter for that extra strenghtening.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Reconstructors...I am thinking about making it a weekly product in my current regimen.
> 
> This week I used Giovanni Nutra-Fix for about 5-10 minutes
> 
> ...


 
Great idea Terri. I may do the same myself as I too have seen a remarkable difference in the overall health and strength of my hair since doing weekly protein treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Great idea Terri. I may do the same myself as I too have seen a remarkable difference in the overall health and strength of my hair since doing weekly protein treatments.


 
Yes, I know You really have Aggie.  It's Amazing isn't it? 

Incorporating that Reconstructor in my Weekly Reggie made all the Difference, so I thought:  "Why Not Continue it?"  Most of them are Light to Med Reconstructors anyway.  

And that 5-10 minute "boost" worked wonders for Me.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Sep 21, 2009)

I use Joico K-Pak and Aphogee 2 Minute (I rotate between the two) I use it every 2 weeks or so; I've recently gotten the Joico K-Pak spray for fine hair-- Aphogee's Green Tea Keratin spray was not my friend....


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 21, 2009)

I use Aphogee weekly. For now, it's my staple reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I use Aphogee weekly. For now, it's my staple reconstructor.


 
beans:  Have you noticed a Difference in Your Hair using a Reconstructor as part of your weekly regimen?

I certainly have.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> beans: Have you noticed a Difference in Your Hair using a Reconstructor as part of your weekly regimen?
> 
> I certainly have.


 
Absolutely! My hair is a lot stronger- incorporating a weekly reconstructor has taken my breakage from considerable to little to none.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I use Aphogee 2 Minute every other week. I really like how it leaves my hair feeling strong. After this bottle is finished I might try something else; maybe Joico K-pak


----------



## Bachelorette (Sep 22, 2009)

Can a person still use Joico once a week if they also use OCT once a week?


----------



## shunemite (Sep 22, 2009)

Motions CPR for the last 4 years!


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 29, 2009)

I currently have a head full of Ion Reconstructor. I love the shampoo-ey, sudsy consistency; one pack went all over every strand of my head. I'm gonna go rinse this out and post the final results later!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^^I hope its good cause I just bought a bottle today at Sallys, but I still have some 2 mins left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> I currently have a head full of Ion Reconstructor. I love the shampoo-ey, sudsy consistency; one pack went all over every strand of my head. I'm gonna go rinse this out and post the final results later!


 


ms_b_haven06 said:


> ^^^^I hope its good cause I just bought a bottle today at Sallys, but I still have some 2 mins left.


 
I Think You Both will like it! 

It is a very good Product.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 30, 2009)

Hayashi 911 reconstructor, I was using it weekly under the dryer, it's good, i'll try it now that i've relaxed maybe it will be even better because of less shedding with relaxed hair and no newgrowth.

also I love Mizani reconstructing gelee that stuff is great!!!!! my hair feels like bungee cord after using that stuff I give it 10 stars. just snaps right back.

Sebastian penetraitt, stuff is amazing it is however discontinued  I bought in bulk off of ebay, they have now switched the penetraitt to a mask haven't tried that version yet.

penetraitt is a protein conditioner it's consistency is like nexxus emergencee.

motions is good too have to co-sign that.

I use them every other week, since I just relaxed I may use them once a week until I feel my hair is back stronger since relaxers can be stripping,

this time around with my relaxer I tried something that I was told by a stylist using a reconstructor right after rinsing my relaxer out before neutralizing, it seemed to have worked great! I used IC Fantasia reconstructor, then rinsed until my neutralizing shampoo rinsed clear (color coded).


----------



## halee_J (Dec 1, 2009)

Aphogee 2 step intensive reconstructor, every six weeks  I really like aphogee.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a whole stash of reconstructors which I interchange and use depending on what I am trying to achieve.  

At the moment I have the;

Aphogee 2 step - okay makes my hair a litte hard 
Aphogee 2 minute - love this and use before I DC with heat
Mizani Custom blend - Kerafuse & Hydrafuse - quite like this and finally got the blend right.
Affirm 5  in 1 - Not a big fan of this one...
Joico K Pak - Not a big fan of this one hence giving away 
Nexxus Keraphix - Quite like this one
Nexxus Emergencee - Did not like this one.  Ended in disaster had to go to the Hairdresser to have it washed and detangled out and lost some hair 
ORS Mayonnaise - Like this one.


----------



## julzinha (Jan 11, 2010)

I love Aphogee it not only provides protein but moisture and since my hair is in braids 98% of the year when I take my braids down I try to give my hair as much moisture and protein as possible.


----------



## DarkHair (Jan 11, 2010)

Which one do you use? 
Joico Reconstructor

How often? 
on an as-needed basis

And how do you incorporate it into your regimen? 
I just used it today then put ORS Hair Mayo on top with heat. Only because I'm getting a sew-in on Thursday. I usually use it when my hair needs protein.

Do you only use it while you're rinsing out the relaxer, or do you use it in between relaxers, or what?
I do use it after rinsing out the relaxer, but before the poo. I use it in between relaxers when I feel that my hair is too mushy.


----------



## Bachelorette (Jan 12, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Nexxus Emergencee - Did not like this one.  Ended in disaster had to go to the Hairdresser to have it washed and detangled out and lost some hair



This happens to me alot with Emegencee. it has set me back a few times. 

Now I use the Aveda Intensive Reconstructor every month. REALLY like it. My hair felt soft and strong

For weekly, I might go back to Apoghee 2 min or try Nexxus Keraphix

anyone know if Keraphix is considered mild (can be used weekly) or strong (every 4-6 weeks)

TIA


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> This happens to me alot with Emegencee. it has set me back a few times.
> 
> Now I use the Aveda Intensive Reconstructor every month. REALLY like it. My hair felt soft and strong
> 
> ...




Hi Bachelorette...It is mild - you can use it every week...I love Keraphix but it has been hard to find and I haven't tried the revamped version of it yet...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 12, 2010)

I've only used Aphogee 2-Min twice or three times since buying it. I am thinking of using it biweekly since I use Mane N Tail's Original Conditioner as my light protein once a week.


----------



## havilland (Apr 30, 2010)

I've used keraphix mixed with humectress by nexxus weekly when I have had damage. It's light. 

Now I use aveda which I LOVE! I use it monthly. 

I use aphoghee 2 step(which wasn't listed) when I need more intense treatment.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 30, 2010)

I use Mizani Reconstructing Gelee. It's the only Mizani product I use and definitely a staple for me.


----------



## crvlngrhair (Apr 30, 2010)

I use the Joico K-pak every week (part of the 17 minute miracle) and during relaxing after rinsing. So far so good, took a couple of weeks with the 17MM to see results but no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 30, 2010)

*Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor* and *Inebrya Shecare Deep Reconstructor Mask*. 
Both leave my hair amazingly soft but the Inebrya's results are better seen the next day or in the next two days. Due to this, Motions CPR does leave my sleeker and shinier but the smell is odd. Inebrya smells AMAZING and the scent lingers for days. 

_(ETA: I use both the week after getting a relaxer for the next 2-3 times in my routine or until my hair feels stronger again. After shampooing I deep condition with them for at least 15 minutes with heat or with a plastic cap, blow dry then wrap.)_


----------



## Polka Dot Chic (Apr 30, 2010)

My favorite ones are the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, Loreal Hair Fixer, and eggs.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 30, 2010)

I voted for the Aphogee 2 min. I use this every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2010)

Post-Relax I use:  Joico K-Pak, Sebastian Penetraitt, Tigi Dumb Blonde, Redken Deep Fuel

I use a Reconstructor Each Week:

AO Nutra-Fix
Nexxus Keraphix
Nexxus Emergencee
Tigi Dumb Blonde
AG Fast Food
Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor
Paul Mitchell Hair Repair
Rolland Una Reconstructor
Alterna Hemp Repair weekly hair repair treatment
Alfaparf Bamboo Reconstructor
Biosilk Fruit Cocktail Reconstructor
Hayashi 911
Redken Extreme Rescue Force

_*BBD Stretch (weekly leave-in reconstructor)_


----------



## blackpearl81 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aphogee 2 min each week after poo


----------



## lamaria211 (May 6, 2010)

are any naturals in here still using reconstructors regularly? sorry if this has been answered already


----------



## charmtreese (May 6, 2010)

I use Joico K pak reconstructor about 1-2 times a month.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 6, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> are any naturals in here still using reconstructors regularly? sorry if this has been answered already


 

What she said!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jun 27, 2012)

Bumping for some new replies 


Also what reconstructors work the best on natural hair?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just purchased Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque Revitalizing Hair Reconstructor for dry, damaged hair. I havent tried it yet except on a small piece of hair and it felt like moisture heaven Is anyone using this product???


----------



## taytay86 (Jul 23, 2012)

simplyevanescent said:
			
		

> Bumping for some new replies
> 
> Also what reconstructors work the best on natural hair?



When I was natural I really liked DPR 11 but im not sure if it's a reconstructor or not.


----------

